# Videos for stone time.



## Lockedin (Nov 3, 2020)

A bong, a mason jar of kush (and a bonus nug of hash I forgot about stashing!) and some variable weather.

I spun the wheel of youtube and came up with "Deep Sea Creatures Videoed from Nautilus" - aka psychedelic octopi & anenomes - these scientists HAVE to have weed onboard!
That was my 20 minute session video today.
What videos do you watch while sotned?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> What videos do you watch while sotned?


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Nizza (Nov 7, 2020)

<3


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Flashback!!! - No, seriously. I had a flashback.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

Nizza said:


> <3


I didn't know that Dante's Inferno came with a soundtrack!


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 7, 2020)

.

Love this video, see the movie if you haven't.

.






.


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 7, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> A bong, a mason jar of kush (and a bonus nug of hash I forgot about stashing!) and some variable weather.
> 
> I spun the wheel of youtube and came up with "Deep Sea Creatures Videoed from Nautilus" - aka psychedelic octopi & anenomes - these scientists HAVE to have weed onboard!
> That was my 20 minute session video today.
> What videos do you watch while sotned?



I was watching this earlier, what are the chances!! Funny how they roasting every creature they come across hahah cosy 'science talk' lol.

But If you re into parodies..


----------



## AlesiaTrees (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Nov 8, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> I was watching this earlier, what are the chances!! Funny how they roasting every creature they come across hahah cosy 'science talk' lol.
> 
> But If you re into parodies..


I did that on a flight from New Dheli to Amsterdam! They only had Bollywood movies, so I had to make it up as I went along lol

Almost 6am - thoght I was going to surf this morning, but the weather is still snotty. 
One rip off the bong and 3 minutes of dreaming about one of the longest barrels in the world.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Love this video, see the movie if you haven't.
> 
> ...


I like the no firearms sign at the bar. lol


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Nov 27, 2020)

Freediving video


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 27, 2020)

Pink Floyd, The Wall, Delicate sound of thunder. 
Dire Straits, Alchemy. 
Fleetwood Mac, Tango in the night. 
Talking heads, Stop making sense.
George Harrison, A concert for George.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Dec 9, 2020)

Scuba diving in a kelp forest. Really cool interactions with a harbor seal.
Really is like an alien world under there.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Scuba diving in a kelp forest. Really cool interactions with a harbor seal.
> Really is like an alien world under there.


There was a free diver who had a relationship with an octopus. He dove everyday for a year.









Filmmaker Finds An Unlikely Underwater Friend In 'My Octopus Teacher'


Craig Foster spent a year diving — without oxygen or a wetsuit — into the frigid sea near Cape Town, South Africa. One octopus began coming out of her den to hunt or explore while Foster watched.




www.npr.org


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 10, 2020)

injinji said:


> There was a free diver who had a relationship with an octopus. He dove everyday for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched that! - What a cool film!


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Dec 29, 2020)

Might get on the water today - thought I'd watch this for some pro tips!


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)

Les Stroud is my favourite Canadian lol, but when he said bigfoot can communicate using telepathy i switched it off, couldnt tell you how it ends


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)

legend


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 31, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> legend


What's really goin on there...ha


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 31, 2020)

Learn sumthin today why don't ya...


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ilovereggae (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Jan 2, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


>


That channel has some awesome worm videos!


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)

lmfao


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)

lmfao


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Love this video, see the movie if you haven't.
> 
> ...


Yeah ,f##k that Little Bill.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Jan 23, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


All the Strain Hunters videos are really good.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Hobbes (Jan 25, 2021)

.

I love sitting back with a Volcano ballon and watching this, like falling uphill.

.






.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Hobbes (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice Boru, I watched the whole thing!


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Feb 15, 2021)

Had the distinct privilege of doing this once off Point Conception.
12ft Zodiac meets 40ft whale --- humbling to say the least....


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)

this one is for big knickers and all his homies lol


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Mar 1, 2021)

Beautiful shots from an ultralight until a bird goes thru the motor...
Fast forward to :55 seconds.


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 3, 2021)

After docking IN St. Marten, 233ft super yacht "Go" was renamed, "Student Driver"


----------



## Boru420 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Medskunk (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 8, 2021)

Belfast: Rioting 'was worst seen in Northern Ireland in years'


Police were attacked and petrol bombs thrown in the latest disorder close to a Belfast peaceline.



www.bbc.co.uk




back to normal then, ffs


----------



## Boru420 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 8, 2021)

The physics of possibilities. Travel down the rabbit hole.





Edit:


----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (May 23, 2021)

this video is what got my family’s attention to wanting to purchase one. We have done the skittles (sours are fucking amazing) soft caramels (yum) Peeps(not my cup of tea) saltwater taffy (again not my thing, but my sister and her work pals just love it) and ice cream sandwiches (never tried my mom and sister said they are like candy crack) Plus it works great for weed too


----------



## Boru420 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 29, 2021)

There is a mountain. Donovan.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ensure to smoke the Happy Grass before watching this one.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------

